

Ask HN: Twitter Rest API Access - swohns

We’re working on a social search engine and we’re running into the rate limits on their rest API. To up the limits, we’ve applied for their Certified product Program 3 weeks ago and reached out to our friends there, but there are no signs of it moving forward.<p>Anyone have any good stories for working with Twitter or some wisdom to share?
======
episod
Are you requiring that end users wanting to search Twitter content
authenticate with their Twitter account? The best way to scale your usage of
the API with your user base is to require users to authenticate. 180 search
queries per 15 minutes is plenty to work with for most users.

